# DELTA P 20 40-680



## Geoffrey (24 Dec 2007)

HI ALL any one know UK Dealers selling DELTA SCROLLSAWS.
I am looking for a Delta P20 40-680.

Happy Christmas to you all


----------



## Gill (24 Dec 2007)

Hi Geoffrey

Welcome to the forum and a Merry Christmas to you too :deer .

Sadly, Delta no longer has a UK distributor for its products. It's a great pity because their saws were good value, by all accounts. It would also be nice if we could get the DeWalt 788 or the Eclipse or a Hawk, but those manufacturers don't distribute to the UK either.

Gill


----------



## Geoffrey (24 Dec 2007)

:ho2 Hello Gill i have left a similar message on the over forum as well.
What pity will have to watch Ebay and see what comes up.
I like my Diamond 25 AV but it as a bit of a lunging motion on it.
I had considered takeing the counter weight off it to try it out
but have not got round to it yet.
I may buy from the states but it will cost and the voltage will be diffirent
I may have to think hegner 
I fancy a change in the new year just because it says uk made does not make it the best :shock: .
I will just have to see which way the wood jumps :lol:.

All best for Christmas and the new year ccasion5: .

Geoff


----------



## BedfordSaw (7 Jan 2008)

Geoffrey":3f34tw72 said:


> HI ALL any one know UK Dealers selling DELTA SCROLLSAWS.
> I am looking for a Delta P20 40-680.
> 
> Happy Christmas to you all



The Delta P20 40-680 was a great machine!!

We were one of their Dealers and sold lots of them!

They haven't been distributing in the UK since they were bought by B&D, but they may be making a comeback...so keep a look out!


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2008)

There is a Delta in reasonable nick currently sitting in Penny Farthing Tools in Salisbury, at least it was about 14.00hrs today. sorry don't know model. think it was about £125 might be woth giving them a ring.


----------



## Geoffrey (27 Jul 2008)

Thanks all i now have Axminster AWFS18 and lovein it 

Regards Geoff


----------



## Gill (28 Jul 2008)

It's good to hear you're happy with your new saw, Geoffrey  . Did you get a 'Quick Release Clamp' from HegnerUK too, like so many other AWFS owners?

Gill


----------



## Geoffrey (28 Jul 2008)

Hello Gill yes i got hegner Quick release Clamp and it is much less fiddly
I know some people are not to keen on them but in the uk we get what
we can speed is not an issue for me its just a hobby Thanks  

Regards Geoff


----------



## joegill123 (7 Aug 2008)

Delta scroll saws are available in France. Use Google and type in (scie a chantourner delta) or the web site www.delta-france.fr

I dont know if they are the same models as were available in the uk but there a number of dealers selling Delta products over here.

Hope this is of help 

Joe


----------



## big soft moose (7 Aug 2008)

joegill123":39ukuvrj said:


> Delta scroll saws are available in France. Use Google and type in (scie a chantourner delta) or the web site www.delta-france.fr
> 
> I dont know if they are the same models as were available in the uk but there a number of dealers selling Delta products over here.
> 
> ...



thanks for that joe (your link got caught in the spam trap - it will go away shortly after a few more posts

would the voltage etc be the same on a french saw ( I know the plugs are different) if so it might be worth popping over their and bringing one back


----------



## chrispuzzle (8 Aug 2008)

They seem to have the old Delta 570 and also some Fox saws on the French site but I couldn't see the top of the range P-60 unfortunately. Still, it is good to see that Delta have at least got a scrollsaw presence next door.


----------



## joegill123 (8 Aug 2008)

Hi

just a quick reply the voltages here are the same as uk all you need to do is change the plug.

Well thats what we did when we moved to France two years ago.

If you would like I can check a couple of sites here for prices and delivery.

Joe


----------



## Gill (8 Aug 2008)

Hi Joe

I saw the French Delta website a little while ago and wondered if their saws might be suitable for the UK. Although I'm not in the market for a new saw myself, I'd be curious to learn more if only for future reference. When newbies ask about which saw to buy, it's been a bit of a problem knowing what to suggest since Delta closed its UK business. If the French could service the UK market, it would be enormously beneficial to scrolling in general. So if you could make further enquires, I'm sure we'd all be interested.

I can imagine a new type of 'booze cruise'. Instead of just returning laden with wine, spirits and tobacco, we could end up bringing Deltas home too  .

Gill


----------



## DaveL (8 Aug 2008)

Gill":2z6oz5mj said:


> I can imagine a new type of 'booze cruise'. Instead of just returning laden with wine, spirits and tobacco, we could end up bringing Deltas home too


I have beaten you to that by at least 12 years. :lol: 

When I used to work at a college, there were a number of trips to France and on one, in the Hypermarket we found an isle full of power tools. I hunted out the coach driver and asked if he had any problems with us buying tools and he said no.  He did change his mind a bit when I turned up with a trolley with nothing but power tools in it. We had small pillar drills, bench grinders, angle grinders, etc. At the time they were much cheaper than buying them over here.


----------



## Geoffrey (9 Aug 2008)

Hello all thanks for advice i have looked at French sites.
but i am happy for now i like the awfs


----------



## big soft moose (12 Aug 2008)

Geoffrey":2q606pnm said:


> i am happy for now i like the awfs



so it could be said that you are awfsfully happy then 

i'll get my coat


----------

